# Gun fun



## Divine Wind

For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.

My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.




 

I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.  

Looking forward to shooting it.


----------



## idb

If you drop it in the grass you'll never find it again!


----------



## Divine Wind

Nothing against Austrians, Lucy Hamilton, but the best thing to come out of Austria in the last 100 years IMHO:


----------



## Divine Wind

idb said:


> If you drop it in the grass you'll never find it again!


LOL.  Not without a metal detector!

FWIW, I also bought a green laser sight for it (which I also put on my wife's 9mm carbine) and a holographic sight.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SMICZUK/?tag=ff0d01-20






https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YRIHYIW/?tag=ff0d01-20





Not the greatest gear, but cheap, well rated and suitable for the 100m or less ranges I plan on using them.


----------



## cnm

What MOA does the centre dot subtend? 


As a matter of curiosity, what self defence scenario do you imagine with it?


----------



## IsaacNewton

When you are hunting the pigs do you call them 'varmint cong'? And then yell 'FREEZE GOPHER!'


----------



## Divine Wind

IsaacNewton said:


> When you are hunting the pigs do you call them 'varmint cong'? And then yell 'FREEZE GOPHER!'


LOL.  No.  They're just varmints to be converted into meat for dinner.  Very tasty too if they're under 24 inches at the shoulder.  Anything bigger tends to be stringy.  Boars are nastier tasting and only good for chili..not worth skinning out.


----------



## Divine Wind

cnm said:


> What MOA does the centre dot subtend?
> 
> 
> As a matter of curiosity, what self defence scenario do you imagine with it?


We live in the country.   It's rare, but homes have been robbed.  Anyone who comes onto our property at night better have a good reason for being there.  My wife loves the green laser sight since all she has to do is press the button on the forearm stock, point and pull the trigger.  

Just guessing since I didn't see it in the ad, but probably 3-5 MOA diameter.  For pistol/carbine ranges, that's fine for my purposes.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Divine.Wind said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are hunting the pigs do you call them 'varmint cong'? And then yell 'FREEZE GOPHER!'
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  No.  They're just varmints to be converted into meat for dinner.  Very tasty too if they're under 24 inches at the shoulder.  Anything bigger tends to be stringy.  Boars are nastier tasting and only good for chili..not worth skinning out.
Click to expand...


I've heard from friends that live in the foothills nearby that wild pigs can really destroy the ground with their rooting and they are a huge nuisance and quite prolific. One 'game' animal that should be hunted as it can be eaten and it also destroys habitat for things like beavers.


----------



## Divine Wind

IsaacNewton said:


> I've heard from friends that live in the foothills nearby that wild pigs can really destroy the ground with their rooting and they are a huge nuisance and quite prolific. One 'game' animal that should be hunted as it can be eaten and it also destroys habitat for things like beavers.


Correct about their destructiveness, but they aren't "game" animals even though they are tasty to eat.  The distinction being that, as vermin, they can be shot and left to lie in the dirt.  It's illegal to shoot "game" animals and not harvest them.  Not so with feral hogs.  They destroy fences, crops, streams and anything else that gets in their way.  Hogs are smart, but about 90% of that intelligence is geared towards eating/finding food.  Sows can start bearing young at about 13 months and they  can have litters of 5-6 pigs twice a year.  Not as prolific as Tribbles, but fast enough to be a public nuisance.


----------



## cnm

Divine.Wind said:


> Anyone who comes onto our property at night better have a good reason for being there.
> 
> Just guessing since I didn't see it in the ad, but probably 3-5 MOA diameter.


Yes, but what scenario do you imagine when you talk about self defence?

Ah, I thought you'd installed it. That will be fun.


----------



## Divine Wind

cnm said:


> Yes, but what scenario do you imagine when you talk about self defence?
> 
> Ah, I thought you'd installed it. That will be fun.


Haven't received the holographic sight yet.  

Any scenario justifying the use of lethal force:

PENAL CODE  CHAPTER 9. JUSTIFICATION EXCLUDING CRIMINAL RESPONSIBILITY

Around here it would be a forced entry or attack.


----------



## cnm

Divine.Wind said:


> Around here it would be a forced entry or attack.


I think an over and under shotgun would be my choice at those sort of ranges for ultimate go bang reliability.

edit...I'd be interested in your experience with installing and using the holographic sight.


----------



## Divine Wind

cnm said:


> I think an over and under shotgun would be my choice at those sort of ranges for ultimate go bang reliability.
> 
> edit...I'd be interested in your experience with installing and using the holographic sight.


A shotgun is a good choice; inexpensive and reliable, but I prefer a Mossberg 500 pump.  5 shots and racking a shell creates such a distinctive noise, the sound alone could scare off bad guys.

Looking forward to using the sight myself.  I'm leary of being dependent upon batteries, but they are nice.


----------



## cnm

I'd go for the ultimate reliability of the break action shotgun, pump would be next choice.

Can you use the iron sights with the holographic sight in place?

edit...Oh I see you can just take the sight off its own mount. Actually no, on looking again, the blurb says it will re-zero when mounted back on the rail, I guess you'll find out. Reading the page I found one absolute error so who knows what others there are.

What range will you zero the laser, and the other sights for that matter?


----------



## Divine Wind

cnm said:


> I'd go for the ultimate reliability of the break action shotgun, pump would be next choice.
> 
> *Can you use the iron sights with the holographic sight in place?*
> 
> edit...Oh I see you can just take the sight off its own mount. Actually no, on looking again, the blurb says it will re-zero when mounted back on the rail, I guess you'll find out. Reading the page I found one absolute error so who knows what others there are.
> 
> What range will you zero the laser, and the other sights for that matter?


It depends on the set up. Some can use the iron sights underneath the holographic sight, others look right through it.  I'll have to see, but it appears I'll be able to look through it.  

50 yards is what I plan for the .45 carbine, then I'll shoot it 100 yards to see how much bullet drop I'd have to adjust for at that range.   My wife's 9mm laser sight was zeroed at 25 yards since it's a back up for home defense.  My .45 will be a back up for hog hunting.  My main hog guns are in 7.62X39mm; AK-47s and an SKS.

Cheap Guns: Hi-Point 45ACP Tactical Carbine - 4595TS Review - GunsAmerica Digest 

Hi-Point Firearms .45 ACP Pistol & Carbine
_To check the accuracy of the 4595TS PRO carbine using the same ammunition, shooting started with targets set at 15 yards. This produced groups around 1.25" in size. Groups at 25 yards averaged 2.5" with *groups at 50 yards opening up to around 5"*. Since I was sticking to a 3” size limit, formal accuracy testing took place at 25 yards. The Winchester USA load turned in a best single group of 1.50" with an average of 1.80". HPR was a very close second with an average of 1.84" followed by Wolf Performance at 2.61". _


----------



## Skull Pilot

Divine.Wind said:


> Nothing against Austrians, Lucy Hamilton, but the best thing to come out of Austria in the last 100 years IMHO:
> 
> View attachment 92307


Index that trigger finger son


----------



## Divine Wind

Skull Pilot said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing against Austrians, Lucy Hamilton, but the best thing to come out of Austria in the last 100 years IMHO:
> 
> View attachment 92307
> 
> 
> 
> Index that trigger finger son
Click to expand...

You betcha!

No other contributions?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Divine.Wind said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing against Austrians, Lucy Hamilton, but the best thing to come out of Austria in the last 100 years IMHO:
> 
> View attachment 92307
> 
> 
> 
> Index that trigger finger son
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You betcha!
> 
> No other contributions?
Click to expand...

Safety first


----------



## williepete

Divine.Wind said:


> 5 shots and racking a shell creates such a distinctive noise, the sound alone could scare off bad guys.



It certainly did for me. Had a home break in when I was stationed at Shaw AFB back in the late 70's. I was upstairs in a remote rental farm house and the intruder was rummaging around downstairs. When I racked a 12 gauge shell in the breech, he quickly left. No messy clean up.


----------



## yiostheoy

Divine.Wind said:


> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.


Like any other CQB carbine this is for close-in shooting like urban.

Not very good for longer range like the 5.56x45 or even the 7.62x39.

Definitely not appropriate for hogs or any other animals.

Main advantage is that one kind of ammo -- the 45ACP -- will work in it and also in a pistol.  That's a good point.

My primary pistol is a 45ACP and my primary carbine is a 5.56x45 however.


----------



## yiostheoy

IsaacNewton said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are hunting the pigs do you call them 'varmint cong'? And then yell 'FREEZE GOPHER!'
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  No.  They're just varmints to be converted into meat for dinner.  Very tasty too if they're under 24 inches at the shoulder.  Anything bigger tends to be stringy.  Boars are nastier tasting and only good for chili..not worth skinning out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard from friends that live in the foothills nearby that wild pigs can really destroy the ground with their rooting and they are a huge nuisance and quite prolific. One 'game' animal that should be hunted as it can be eaten and it also destroys habitat for things like beavers.
Click to expand...

Pigs taste really good.  You only need to worry about meat infestation.

As far as killing them, since they can kill you back if you are not careful, I would not use a contraption like this against pigs.

Slug shotguns are the very best pig killers.

And any high powered rifle in 270 or above works great too.

As usual, the veneral 30-06 is a superb pig gun.  I would not trust anything smaller.

The 270 is a necked down 30-06 cartridge.


----------



## yiostheoy

Divine.Wind said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> What MOA does the centre dot subtend?
> 
> 
> As a matter of curiosity, what self defence scenario do you imagine with it?
> 
> 
> 
> We live in the country.   It's rare, but homes have been robbed.  Anyone who comes onto our property at night better have a good reason for being there.  My wife loves the green laser sight since all she has to do is press the button on the forearm stock, point and pull the trigger.
> 
> Just guessing since I didn't see it in the ad, but probably 3-5 MOA diameter.  For pistol/carbine ranges, that's fine for my purposes.
Click to expand...

3 to 5 moa is the same as an AK-47.  For CQB this is fine.


----------



## yiostheoy

IsaacNewton said:


> When you are hunting the pigs do you call them 'varmint cong'? And then yell 'FREEZE GOPHER!'


Most people if not all who say "kill pigs" have never actually really done it.

It would take more than a mere contraption like this one.


----------



## yiostheoy

Divine.Wind said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are hunting the pigs do you call them 'varmint cong'? And then yell 'FREEZE GOPHER!'
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  No.  They're just varmints to be converted into meat for dinner.  Very tasty too if they're under 24 inches at the shoulder.  Anything bigger tends to be stringy.  Boars are nastier tasting and only good for chili..not worth skinning out.
Click to expand...

I always hunt for a nice fat sow.

But you need to be sure there are no piglets with her or else shooting her is illegal -- unless you are a rancher with a depredation problem.


----------



## yiostheoy

The main theory about hunting game is that you take the excess animals and leave some of the herd to reproduce next year.

As such males are usually the excess whereas females should not be hunted.

Pigs however reproduce so rapidly, like rabbits or rats, that hunting the females is usually no big problem.

The meat of the females tastes better to.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Divine.Wind said:


> Nothing against Austrians, Lucy Hamilton, but the best thing to come out of Austria in the last 100 years IMHO:
> 
> View attachment 92307



Hello, yes Glocks, I've posted before about Glocks, my family always favour Glock.

Myself, I have a Glock 19, Glock 17 and also a Glock 26, we make the best guns 

















This is the Roundel (Insignia) of our Bundesheer.






I'm a reservist in our Bundesheer, so also we have Steyr AUG  5.56×45mm assault rifle made by Steyr Mannlicher in Bezirk Steyr-Land, Oberösterreich (Upper Austria)






Also the SSG 69 sniper rifle, also made by Steyr Mannlicher.






We also have the MG 3, a general purpose machine gun, this is made by Rheinmetall AG Düsseldorf.

This below is the MG 3 machine gun.






This below is a pintle-mounted MG 3A1 on a Leopard 1 armoured recovery vehicle.


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hello, yes Glocks, I've posted before about Glocks, my family always favour Glock.
> 
> Myself, I have a Glock 19, Glock 17 and also a Glock 26, we make the best guns


OK... SIG P 226, any time, any place, any Glock... hahahaha....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, yes Glocks, I've posted before about Glocks, my family always favour Glock.
> 
> Myself, I have a Glock 19, Glock 17 and also a Glock 26, we make the best guns
> 
> 
> 
> OK... SIG P 226, any time, any place, any Glock... hahahaha....
Click to expand...


Lol


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, yes Glocks, I've posted before about Glocks, my family always favour Glock.
> 
> Myself, I have a Glock 19, Glock 17 and also a Glock 26, we make the best guns
> 
> 
> 
> OK... SIG P 226, any time, any place, any Glock... hahahaha....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...

Oh.. you wouldn't laugh my dear. Those things are sharp as a Swiss watch...


----------



## Divine Wind

yiostheoy said:


> I always hunt for a nice fat sow.
> 
> But you need to be sure there are no piglets with her or else shooting her is illegal -- unless you are a rancher with a depredation problem.


Not in Texas.  They're vermin....but very tasty vermin.  

TPWD: Feral Hogs

Depredation allows landowners (or their agents!) to hunt hogs without a license.  Trapping or hunting on public lands require a license.   Given how much damage they do and how prolific they are, I expect most states to follow the same guidelines.


----------



## Divine Wind

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, yes Glocks, I've posted before about Glocks, my family always favour Glock.
> 
> Myself, I have a Glock 19, Glock 17 and also a Glock 26, we make the best guns
> 
> 
> 
> OK... SIG P 226, any time, any place, any Glock... hahahaha....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.. you wouldn't laugh my dear. Those things are sharp as a Swiss watch...
Click to expand...

Everybody loves their baby and I'd love to have a Sig, but for half the price, I can have a Glock and something else.


----------



## defcon4

Divine.Wind said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, yes Glocks, I've posted before about Glocks, my family always favour Glock.
> 
> Myself, I have a Glock 19, Glock 17 and also a Glock 26, we make the best guns
> 
> 
> 
> OK... SIG P 226, any time, any place, any Glock... hahahaha....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.. you wouldn't laugh my dear. Those things are sharp as a Swiss watch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody loves their baby and I'd love to have a Sig, but for half the price, I can have a Glock and something else.
Click to expand...

I like all metal construction what will be harder and harder to find anymore.
I had bad experience with a Glock 17. It was stove piping for me. The same gun didn't stove pipe for my son and my son in law. I got used to heavier handguns and I apparently did not make my wrist rigid for the recoil to work the slide properly while an all metal construction is heavy enough itself to work the slide properly regardless of the wrists rigidness. I was pissed off about it and researched the reason for stove piping and that's what I concluded. It is called limp wristing.


----------



## Divine Wind

defcon4 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, yes Glocks, I've posted before about Glocks, my family always favour Glock.
> 
> Myself, I have a Glock 19, Glock 17 and also a Glock 26, we make the best guns
> 
> 
> 
> OK... SIG P 226, any time, any place, any Glock... hahahaha....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.. you wouldn't laugh my dear. Those things are sharp as a Swiss watch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody loves their baby and I'd love to have a Sig, but for half the price, I can have a Glock and something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like all metal construction what will be harder and harder to find anymore.
> I had bad experience with a Glock 17. It was stove piping for me. The same gun didn't stove pipe for my son and my son in law. I got used to heavier handguns and I apparently did not make my wrist rigid for the recoil to work the slide properly while an all metal construction is heavy enough itself to work the slide properly regardless of the wrists rigidness. I was pissed off about it and researched the reason for stove piping and that's what I concluded. It is called limp wristing.
Click to expand...

LOL about "limp wristing".   As for composites, I'm pretty old school myself and was leery of composites for years.  Still am where ARs are concerned, but I've been happy with the Glock and my wife's Taurus .38.  There's a reason why Glocks are popular with police as a general service weapon.  No doubt the Sig is superior, but it seems to be finding a balance between how good is good enough and cost.


----------



## defcon4

Divine.Wind said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK... SIG P 226, any time, any place, any Glock... hahahaha....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.. you wouldn't laugh my dear. Those things are sharp as a Swiss watch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everybody loves their baby and I'd love to have a Sig, but for half the price, I can have a Glock and something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like all metal construction what will be harder and harder to find anymore.
> I had bad experience with a Glock 17. It was stove piping for me. The same gun didn't stove pipe for my son and my son in law. I got used to heavier handguns and I apparently did not make my wrist rigid for the recoil to work the slide properly while an all metal construction is heavy enough itself to work the slide properly regardless of the wrists rigidness. I was pissed off about it and researched the reason for stove piping and that's what I concluded. It is called limp wristing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL about "limp wristing".   As for composites, I'm pretty old school myself and was leery of composites for years.  Still am where ARs are concerned, but I've been happy with the Glock and my wife's Taurus .38.  There's a reason why Glocks are popular with police as a general service weapon.  No doubt the Sig is superior, but it seems to be finding a balance between how good is good enough and cost.
Click to expand...

I am sure with a little practice I would not have problem with it. The Glock is very reliable gun it is the operator who is at fault... but there is no second place in a shoot out...Wheel guns are great also, keep them loaded and no weakening magazine spring tension to worry about.


----------



## Ringel05

*Gun fun *


----------



## cnm

yiostheoy said:


> It would take more than a mere contraption like this one.


I haven't used a .45, but it would depend on how close one got and bullet placement, Shirley? I mean I've used a .22 on goats with only a couple of fuckups.


----------



## cnm

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I'm a reservist in our Bundesheer, so also we have Steyr AUG 5.56×45mm assault rifle made by Steyr Mannlicher in Bezirk Steyr-Land, Oberösterreich (Upper Austria)


Our Army has abandoned those for LMT MARS-L, which won the testing programme hands down. The SSG 69 looks pretty good though.


----------



## cnm

Reading the review, I liked the iron sights, especially the ghost ring on the carbine. 5" at 50 yds is a bit worrying, I'm not sure I'd take that shooting animals. But I'm a bit disqualified as I hate semis in rifle or shotgun, for shooting animals on foot anyway. Maybe a semi shotgun has a place on the back of a vehicle, maybe.


----------



## westwall

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing against Austrians, Lucy Hamilton, but the best thing to come out of Austria in the last 100 years IMHO:
> 
> View attachment 92307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, yes Glocks, I've posted before about Glocks, my family always favour Glock.
> 
> Myself, I have a Glock 19, Glock 17 and also a Glock 26, we make the best guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Roundel (Insignia) of our Bundesheer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a reservist in our Bundesheer, so also we have Steyr AUG  5.56×45mm assault rifle made by Steyr Mannlicher in Bezirk Steyr-Land, Oberösterreich (Upper Austria)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the SSG 69 sniper rifle, also made by Steyr Mannlicher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have the MG 3, a general purpose machine gun, this is made by Rheinmetall AG Düsseldorf.
> 
> This below is the MG 3 machine gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This below is a pintle-mounted MG 3A1 on a Leopard 1 armoured recovery vehicle.
Click to expand...





Ahhh, but Lucy, the MG3 is GERMAN!  Derived from the MG42 of WWII fame, and IMHO the best GPMG on the planet.  I used to own one many years ago.  I still have my Steyr SSG PII.


----------



## Divine Wind

cnm said:


> Reading the review, I liked the iron sights, especially the ghost ring on the carbine. 5" at 50 yds is a bit worrying, I'm not sure I'd take that shooting animals. But I'm a bit disqualified as I hate semis in rifle or shotgun, for shooting animals on foot anyway. Maybe a semi shotgun has a place on the back of a vehicle, maybe.


As you noted previously with a .22 and the linked .223/5.56mm chart above, it's a matter of distance.  An added factor is how much oomf a carbine barrel adds to it.   From what I've read, 50-100 yards is fine...although 100 yards is pushing it for accuracy. 

45 ACP Ballistics Chart | Ballistics 101


----------



## cnm

Well, bullet placement too. I've put .22s in places on goats that were not optimal - ie, fuckup - which would not have mattered with the 7x57. I did stop using a .22 on goats after starting to skin one that had just been stunned. I'm not sure what your pigs are like but I imagine they might be a somewhat armoured on the shoulder.

Thanks for the chart. I know a rule of thumb of required energy for deer is 1000 ft/lb but deer come in so many sizes, from fallow to red that it's just that, a rule of thumb. I'd imagine 50 yds might be max but I guess you'll find out the real world answers as to how effective the combination of ammo and carbine is on pigs. I imagine the odd wounded one getting away until you sort out the carbine's envelope.


----------



## cnm

Divine.Wind said:


> although 100 yards is pushing it for accuracy.


Energy too, in my rather uniformed opinion.


----------



## Divine Wind

cnm said:


> Well, bullet placement too. I've put .22s in places on goats that were not optimal - ie, fuckup - which would not have mattered with the 7x57. I did stop using a .22 on goats after starting to skin one that had just been stunned. I'm not sure what your pigs are like but I imagine they might be a somewhat armoured on the shoulder.
> 
> Thanks for the chart. I know a rule of thumb of required energy for deer is 1000 ft/lb but deer come in so many sizes, from fallow to red that it's just that, a rule of thumb. I'd imagine 50 yds might be max but I guess you'll find out the real world answers as to how effective the combination of ammo and carbine is on pigs. I imagine the odd wounded one getting away until you sort out the carbine's envelope.


With pigs it various on size and gender since there is no limit on either nor age in Texas.  It depends upon whether you're out to eradicate them or harvest a couple for food.  The females and younger ones (both under 24" at the shoulder) are the tastiest.  Not much armor at that size.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Two pigs. Two shots. DRT within 5 seconds. Rem. simi-auto in .30-06


----------



## Divine Wind

9thIDdoc said:


> Two pigs. Two shots. DRT within 5 seconds. Rem. simi-auto in .30-06


Nice!


----------



## cnm

Good use of placement to exaggerate size.


----------



## Divine Wind

cnm said:


> Good use of placement to exaggerate size.


Still, those are excellent eating size.  Too big and they either take too much work to remove gamey flavor or, easier, ground into chili meat.


----------



## PredFan

I love hog hunting. Mainly because I can do it year -round and with no license required.

I'm trying to kill a pig with each of my guns. So far my Henry Rifle, my Remington 30-06, and my AR-15 have taken one, next up is my 44 mag Revolver.


----------



## PredFan

For home defense, I have the S&W Governor loaded with 410 slugs.


----------



## Divine Wind

PredFan said:


> I love hog hunting. Mainly because I can do it year -round and with no license required.
> 
> I'm trying to kill a pig with each of my guns. So far my Henry Rifle, my Remington 30-06, and my AR-15 have taken one, next up is my 44 mag Revolver.


Great goal!

My wheel gun collection.  The bottom Taurus is a .38, the others are .357s


----------



## yiostheoy

Divine.Wind said:


> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.


I think you will find that 50 to 75 yards is actually your upper limit on self defense.

And whether this gun will work for hogs is seriously doubtful.


----------



## yiostheoy

Divine.Wind said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think an over and under shotgun would be my choice at those sort of ranges for ultimate go bang reliability.
> 
> edit...I'd be interested in your experience with installing and using the holographic sight.
> 
> 
> 
> A shotgun is a good choice; inexpensive and reliable, but I prefer a Mossberg 500 pump.  5 shots and racking a shell creates such a distinctive noise, the sound alone could scare off bad guys.
> 
> Looking forward to using the sight myself.  I'm leary of being dependent upon batteries, but they are nice.
Click to expand...

My Mossberg 590  holds 8 + 1.


----------



## miketx

cnm said:


> As a matter of curiosity, what self defence scenario do you imagine with it?


I haven't heard anything more foolish then this.^

But my imagined most scenario is a pack of scantily clad roving whores no older than 18 with liquid viagra that tastes like beer attack me and my gun jams. Over and over and over.


----------



## PredFan

Divine.Wind said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love hog hunting. Mainly because I can do it year -round and with no license required.
> 
> I'm trying to kill a pig with each of my guns. So far my Henry Rifle, my Remington 30-06, and my AR-15 have taken one, next up is my 44 mag Revolver.
> 
> 
> 
> Great goal!
> 
> My wheel gun collection.  The bottom Taurus is a .38, the others are .357s
> 
> View attachment 99852
Click to expand...


I have a Taurus 38 myself. It's not a snub nose though.


----------



## Divine Wind

yiostheoy said:


> I think you will find that 50 to 75 yards is actually your upper limit on self defense.
> 
> And whether this gun will work for hogs is seriously doubtful.


Agreed on using 50-75 yards for the carbine. 

As for hogs, it depends on the size of the hog and it's important to consider the ballistics.  The ft./lbs .45ACP shot from a carbine at <50 yards is comparable to a .223 at 200 yards yet, due to the larger diameter and weight of the bullet, the .45 transfers more energy to the target than the .223.

That said, as previously posted, my preferred hog killer round is the 7.62X39 fired from an SKS or AK-47.


----------



## esthermoon

Divine.Wind said:


> Nothing against Austrians, Lucy Hamilton, but the best thing to come out of Austria in the last 100 years IMHO:
> 
> View attachment 92307


I've seen this gun in 10,000 movies!
The Glock!


----------



## Divine Wind

PredFan said:


> I have a Taurus 38 myself. It's not a snub nose though.


My wife really liked it due to the polymer frame and portability.  She has larger weapons available for home defense (a Hi-Point 9mm with laser sight and a 12ga pump).  Like you, though, I like my wheel guns with at least a 4 inch barrel.


----------



## Divine Wind

esthermoon said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing against Austrians, Lucy Hamilton, but the best thing to come out of Austria in the last 100 years IMHO:
> 
> View attachment 92307
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this gun in 10,000 movies!
> The Glock!
Click to expand...

Rewatching one of those movies now: _Sicario_.


----------



## esthermoon

Sicario!
I've seen it thanks to Emule!
Loved Benicio Del Toro


----------



## miketx

PredFan said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love hog hunting. Mainly because I can do it year -round and with no license required.
> 
> I'm trying to kill a pig with each of my guns. So far my Henry Rifle, my Remington 30-06, and my AR-15 have taken one, next up is my 44 mag Revolver.
> 
> 
> 
> Great goal!
> 
> My wheel gun collection.  The bottom Taurus is a .38, the others are .357s
> 
> View attachment 99852
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a Taurus 38 myself. It's not a snub nose though.
Click to expand...

I have often wondered how they came up with calling that caliber a 38.


----------



## Divine Wind

miketx said:


> I have often wondered how they came up with calling that caliber a 38.


Since it fits into a .357, that's a good question.

.38 Special - Wikipedia
_The *.38 Smith & Wesson Special* (commonly *.38 Special*, *.38 Spl*, or *.38 Spc*, pronounced "thirty-eight special") is a rimmed, centerfirecartridge designed by Smith & Wesson......In other parts of the world, it is known by its metric designation 0f *9×29.5mmR*[6] or *9.1×29mmR*....

.....Despite its name, *the caliber of the .38 Special cartridge is actually .357–.358 inches (9.0678 mm), with the ".38" referring to the approximate diameter of the loaded brass case.* This came about because the original .38-caliber cartridge, the .38 Short Colt, was designed for use in converted .36-caliber cap-and-ball (muzzleloading) Navy revolvers, which had cylindrical firing chambers of approximately 0.374-inch (9.5 mm) diameter, requiring heeled bullets, the exposed portion of which was the same diameter as the cartridge case.

Except for case length, the .38 Special is identical to the .38 Short Colt, .38 Long Colt, and .357 Magnum._


----------



## peach174

Divine.Wind said:


> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.




Sweet!
My husband just bought a Remington 1100
They sell for around 1,200.00 and he got it on sale new for 539.99.
It's a better shot gun for me as a petite woman rather than a regular 2 barrel.


----------



## Divine Wind

peach174 said:


> My husband just bought a Remington 1100
> They sell for around 1,200.00 and he got it on sale new for 539.99.
> It's a better shot gun for me as a petite woman rather than a regular 2 barrel.


Great find!  12 gauge?


----------



## peach174

Divine.Wind said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband just bought a Remington 1100
> They sell for around 1,200.00 and he got it on sale new for 539.99.
> It's a better shot gun for me as a petite woman rather than a regular 2 barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> Great find!  12 gauge?
Click to expand...


Yes it is.
He also got the swivel sling belt that holds the extra shells.
I have to unclip it when I shoot it because it makes it to heavy for me. 
The gun holds enough shells itself for my purposes .
Target practice on pocket gophers.
I call them hamsters on steroids, because thats exactly what they look like.


----------



## miketx

Divine.Wind said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have often wondered how they came up with calling that caliber a 38.
> 
> 
> 
> Since it fits into a .357, that's a good question.
> 
> .38 Special - Wikipedia
> _The *.38 Smith & Wesson Special* (commonly *.38 Special*, *.38 Spl*, or *.38 Spc*, pronounced "thirty-eight special") is a rimmed, centerfirecartridge designed by Smith & Wesson......In other parts of the world, it is known by its metric designation 0f *9×29.5mmR*[6] or *9.1×29mmR*....
> 
> .....Despite its name, *the caliber of the .38 Special cartridge is actually .357–.358 inches (9.0678 mm), with the ".38" referring to the approximate diameter of the loaded brass case.* This came about because the original .38-caliber cartridge, the .38 Short Colt, was designed for use in converted .36-caliber cap-and-ball (muzzleloading) Navy revolvers, which had cylindrical firing chambers of approximately 0.374-inch (9.5 mm) diameter, requiring heeled bullets, the exposed portion of which was the same diameter as the cartridge case.
> 
> Except for case length, the .38 Special is identical to the .38 Short Colt, .38 Long Colt, and .357 Magnum._
Click to expand...

I may have figured it out. If you asked for a 38 regular, they'd want to give you a pair of pants!


----------



## Divine Wind

miketx said:


> I may have figured it out. If you asked for a 38 regular, they'd want to give you a pair of pants!


LOL on 38R.   I figured you could have, but you piqued my curiosity and I simply shared what I found.


----------



## peach174

peach174 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband just bought a Remington 1100
> They sell for around 1,200.00 and he got it on sale new for 539.99.
> It's a better shot gun for me as a petite woman rather than a regular 2 barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> Great find!  12 gauge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> Its a Rem 1100 tactical 12 gage
> 
> He also got the swivel sling belt that holds the extra shells.
> I have to unclip it when I shoot it because it makes it to heavy for me.
> The gun holds enough shells itself for my purposes .
> Target practice on pocket gophers.
> I call them hamsters on steroids, because thats exactly what they look like.
Click to expand...


----------



## yiostheoy

peach174 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!
> My husband just bought a Remington 1100
> They sell for around 1,200.00 and he got it on sale new for 539.99.
> It's a better shot gun for me as a petite woman rather than a regular 2 barrel.
Click to expand...

If your Remmie is a 410 then it is perfect for you, a petite woman, yes.

As a 12 gauge however I think you are going to find it is like shooting an elephant gun and you won't like it.


----------



## Divine Wind

yiostheoy said:


> If your Remmie is a 410 then it is perfect for you, a petite woman, yes.
> 
> As a 12 gauge however I think you are going to find it is like shooting an elephant gun and you won't like it.


I've seen plenty of petite women who can handle a 12 gauge.  It's mostly technique.  OTOH, shooting a box of 12 gauge shells at the skeet range can tear up a smaller person.  Fora  woman firing one or two rounds in self-defense, not a problem with training.


----------



## yiostheoy

miketx said:


> I have often wondered how they came up with calling that caliber a 38.


That's because the parent cartridge for all these sized calibers were originally an 1851 cap and ball revolver used by the US Navy originally in 9.525x19.4 mm's (0.375 x 0.765 in).

This rounds to 0.38 for inches and the name stuck, even though subsequent designs dropped the diameter down to 0.357 from 0.375 inch for ballistic improvement.

A thinner, longer bullet is more accurate than a fatter, shorter one.

The 38 Special and the 357 Magnum cartridges were developed in the 1920's for police usage.  The Magnum was particularly effective for shooting through the car doors of fleeing gangsters.

But ever since the original 1851 0.375 design, these bullets have all been 0.357 inch diameters, although still called 38's.


----------



## yiostheoy

Divine.Wind said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your Remmie is a 410 then it is perfect for you, a petite woman, yes.
> 
> As a 12 gauge however I think you are going to find it is like shooting an elephant gun and you won't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen plenty of petite women who can handle a 12 gauge.  It's mostly technique.  OTOH, shooting a box of 12 gauge shells at the skeet range can tear up a smaller person.  Fora  woman firing one or two rounds in self-defense, not a problem with training.
Click to expand...

Yah?  How many have you seen?  And where have you seen them?  And did they seem like happy campers?  And were they wearing a lot of shoulder padding?


----------



## Divine Wind

yiostheoy said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your Remmie is a 410 then it is perfect for you, a petite woman, yes.
> 
> As a 12 gauge however I think you are going to find it is like shooting an elephant gun and you won't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen plenty of petite women who can handle a 12 gauge.  It's mostly technique.  OTOH, shooting a box of 12 gauge shells at the skeet range can tear up a smaller person.  Fora  woman firing one or two rounds in self-defense, not a problem with training.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah?  How many have you seen?  And where have you seen them?  And did they seem like happy campers?  And were they wearing a lot of shoulder padding?
Click to expand...

Relatives, friends, wife.  A butt pad helps, so does a padded shooting jacket or even a folded hand towel. Why do you think no 100-110 lb woman can handle a 12 gauge?


----------



## cnm

Divine.Wind said:


> Still, those are excellent eating size. Too big and they either take too much work to remove gamey flavor or, easier, ground into chili meat.


Nothing makes a better cold meat sandwich than slow roasted leg of wild pig. I suspect 'gaminess' to be a function of not butchering the animal into small easy cooling pieces while it's still twitching.


----------



## cnm

miketx said:


> But my imagined most scenario is a pack of scantily clad roving whores no older than 18 with liquid viagra that tastes like beer attack me and my gun jams. Over and over and over.


I hope you practise a lot for it then, otherwise you'll find yourself unskilled.


----------



## cnm

Divine.Wind said:


> As for hogs, it depends on the size of the hog and it's important to consider the ballistics. The ft./lbs .45ACP shot from a carbine at <50 yards is comparable to a .223 at 200 yards yet, due to the larger diameter and weight of the bullet, the .45 transfers more energy to the target than the .223.


If the ft/lbs are similar and the bullets don't exit how can on transfer more energy than the other?


----------



## cnm

miketx said:


> I have often wondered how they came up with calling that caliber a 38.


I didn't know this...

Vintage Pistols


----------



## cnm

peach174 said:


> My husband just bought a Remington 1100
> They sell for around 1,200.00 and he got it on sale new for 539.99.
> It's a better shot gun for me as a petite woman rather than a regular 2 barrel.


Semis - pfft.

Just use lighter loads in an over and under for ultimate reliability.


----------



## Divine Wind

cnm said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for hogs, it depends on the size of the hog and it's important to consider the ballistics. The ft./lbs .45ACP shot from a carbine at <50 yards is comparable to a .223 at 200 yards yet, due to the larger diameter and weight of the bullet, the .45 transfers more energy to the target than the .223.
> 
> 
> 
> If the ft/lbs are similar and the bullets don't exit how can on transfer more energy than the other?
Click to expand...

F = MA


----------



## cnm

yiostheoy said:


> This rounds to 0.38 for inches and the name stuck, even though subsequent designs dropped the diameter down to 0.357 from 0.375 inch for ballistic improvement.
> 
> A thinner, longer bullet is more accurate than a fatter, shorter one.


Boy, that's a hopeful load of waffle.


----------



## cnm

Divine.Wind said:


> Diameter of the object. Would you rather be hit with a needle at 50 lbs of force or a chisel? The needle will penetrate, possibly all the way through you, while the chisel will transmit all the energy too you.


I've stipulated both bullets not exiting. There's some bullshit ballistics going down today. I'm gone.


----------



## 007

Divine.Wind said:


> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.


I had a couple Hi-Point pistols. Had a 9mm and a .45ACP. The 9mm shot decent but the .45ACP was a jamming piece of trash. Both pistols were extremely poor quality. Needless to say Hi-Point is really for the buyer on a budget. The .45 jammed so bad one day I threw it away.


----------



## Divine Wind

cnm said:


> Semis - pfft.
> 
> Just use lighter loads in an over and under for ultimate reliability.





cnm said:


> I hope you practise a lot for it then, otherwise you'll find yourself unskilled.





cnm said:


> Boy, that's a hopeful load of waffle.


LOL  I'm guessing you don't get invited to many parties.


----------



## Divine Wind

007 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a couple Hi-Point pistols. Had a 9mm and a .45ACP. The 9mm shot decent but the .45ACP was a jamming piece of trash. Both pistols were extremely poor quality. Needless to say Hi-Point is really for the buyer on a budget.
Click to expand...

Definitely budget shooters.   Like yours, no problems with the 9mm, but I haven't fired the .45 yet, so I'll reserve judgment.


----------



## 007

Divine.Wind said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a couple Hi-Point pistols. Had a 9mm and a .45ACP. The 9mm shot decent but the .45ACP was a jamming piece of trash. Both pistols were extremely poor quality. Needless to say Hi-Point is really for the buyer on a budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely budget shooters.   Like yours, no problems with the 9mm, but I haven't fired the .45 yet, so I'll reserve judgment.
Click to expand...

I've never seen anything like the .45cal in the OP, that might shoot OK, ya never know. Is that a .45ACP or LC? 

I do see the pistols here and there at gun shows.


----------



## Divine Wind

007 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a couple Hi-Point pistols. Had a 9mm and a .45ACP. The 9mm shot decent but the .45ACP was a jamming piece of trash. Both pistols were extremely poor quality. Needless to say Hi-Point is really for the buyer on a budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely budget shooters.   Like yours, no problems with the 9mm, but I haven't fired the .45 yet, so I'll reserve judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never seen anything like the .45cal in the OP, that might shoot OK, ya never know. I do see the pistols here and there at gun shows.
Click to expand...

Another factor may be date of manufacturer.  New "budget" companies go through teething pains.   I only bought mine after reading a few reviews on it and am happy to add it to the armory.  Not my first choice to use in a defense situation,  or even for hunting, but a nice option to have around IMO.

Gun Review: Hi-Point 4595TS Pro Carbine - The Truth About Guns
*RATINGS (out of five stars):*
_
*Style ** * *
It has definitely taken a step forward in overall aesthetics, compared to the early model carbines, but still has, at least, been introduced to the proverbial ugly-stick.

*Accuracy ** *
This is no sharp-shooter, which is kind of a given when lobbing 230 grain hardballs in the straightline ACP case. But, as the longer barrel should build a bit more velocity and spin, I had hoped for better.

*Ergonomics ** *
The overall balance and feel when firing is pretty natural, but it can bite. Sure, the .45 has a bit of a punch, but the spring-loaded dampening system at the butt end can compress with your cheeky bits in contact. Ouch.

*Reliability ** * * * *
This is actually a strong point, at least in my dealings. If there is a round in the chamber and the safety is off, it will go boom. If there is a round in the magazine, it will feed. No malfunctions experienced at all when the correct ammo is present.

*Customize This ** * *
Anything you can mount on a Pic rail will mount on this, if it is an upper or lower mount. Two levels of lower, and one of upper. As to other third party items like barrels, compensators, or triggers, there are none that I could find.

*Overall ** * * *
A full star was achieved through the no-hassle and timely repair work. The fact that it goes bang every single time, was also a huge plus. With this price point, and overall solidity, it is a fine firearm._

Hi-Point Firearms .45 ACP Pistol & Carbine
The .45 ACP models evaluated for this review functioned reliably with a variety of ammunition, produced sufficient accuracy for close-range defensive situations, and they shipped with more features than one might expect for the price. 

Hi-Point Carbine : Cabela's
4.7 out of 5   78 Reviews


----------



## peach174

yiostheoy said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!
> My husband just bought a Remington 1100
> They sell for around 1,200.00 and he got it on sale new for 539.99.
> It's a better shot gun for me as a petite woman rather than a regular 2 barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your Remmie is a 410 then it is perfect for you, a petite woman, yes.
> 
> As a 12 gauge however I think you are going to find it is like shooting an elephant gun and you won't like it.
Click to expand...


Where do get the idea that I don't shoot a 12 gage double barel or never have?


----------



## Divine Wind

peach174 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!
> My husband just bought a Remington 1100
> They sell for around 1,200.00 and he got it on sale new for 539.99.
> It's a better shot gun for me as a petite woman rather than a regular 2 barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your Remmie is a 410 then it is perfect for you, a petite woman, yes.
> 
> As a 12 gauge however I think you are going to find it is like shooting an elephant gun and you won't like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do get the idea that I don't shoot a 12 gage double barel or never have?
Click to expand...

Because he's a closet chauvinist?  

My 12 gauge is a Mossberg 500.


----------



## peach174

He hasn't learned that small women can be little power houses when trained well in firearms and self defence.


The  last chavanist I had to listen to of womens place is bare foot and pregnant after all night long of put downs ended up unconsious on the bar room floor for a couple of minutes.  
I'm 5' 2" the guy was 6' 3" 
The whole bar cheered.


----------



## Ringel05

peach174 said:


> He hasn't learned that small women can be little power houses when trained well in firearms and self defence.
> 
> 
> The  last chavanist I had to listen to of womens place is bare foot and pregnant after all night long of put downs ended up unconsious on the bar room floor for a couple of minutes.
> I'm 5' 2" the guy was 6' 3"
> The whole bar cheered.


That's what he gets for being tall enough for you to use his nuts as speed bags..........


----------



## peach174

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't learned that small women can be little power houses when trained well in firearms and self defence.
> 
> 
> The  last chavanist I had to listen to of womens place is bare foot and pregnant after all night long of put downs ended up unconsious on the bar room floor for a couple of minutes.
> I'm 5' 2" the guy was 6' 3"
> The whole bar cheered.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he gets for being tall enough for you to use his nuts as speed bags..........
Click to expand...


No Ringel05
He made the mistake of leaning down to grab my right hip, trying to squeeze my right butt cheek.He got into my personal space.
When he came to, I said to him he was lucky that I held back my restraint from wanting to ram his nose bone into his brain, but he wasn't worth going to prison over it.I loved the look he gave me. Giggle, giggle he didn't know whether it was a threat to rattle him or if I was serious.
What he said before I lost it was;.
"Your wasting your time sweet thing trying.....mind you *trying....*to be a businesses woman, you have perfect hips for breeding".
Then he bent down to reach for my right hip. BOOM!!!  Then cheers becaused he pissed off every single woman in that bar.


----------



## Ringel05

peach174 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't learned that small women can be little power houses when trained well in firearms and self defence.
> 
> 
> The  last chavanist I had to listen to of womens place is bare foot and pregnant after all night long of put downs ended up unconsious on the bar room floor for a couple of minutes.
> I'm 5' 2" the guy was 6' 3"
> The whole bar cheered.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he gets for being tall enough for you to use his nuts as speed bags..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Ringel05
> He made the mistake of leaning down to grab my right hip, trying to squeeze my right butt cheek.He got into my personal space.
> When he came to, I said to him he was lucky that I held back my restraint from wanting to ram his nose bone into his brain, but he wasn't worth going to prison over it.I loved the look he gave me. Giggle, giggle he didn't know whether it was a threat to rattle him or if I was serious.
> What he said before I lost it was;.
> "Your wasting your time sweet thing trying.....mind you *trying....*to be a businesses woman, you have perfect hips for breeding".
> Then he bent down to reach for my right hip. BOOM!!!  Then cheers becaused he pissed off every single woman in that bar.
Click to expand...

Geeze, make a little joke and see what happens.  Women........


----------



## peach174

Ringel05 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't learned that small women can be little power houses when trained well in firearms and self defence.
> 
> 
> The  last chavanist I had to listen to of womens place is bare foot and pregnant after all night long of put downs ended up unconsious on the bar room floor for a couple of minutes.
> I'm 5' 2" the guy was 6' 3"
> The whole bar cheered.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what he gets for being tall enough for you to use his nuts as speed bags..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Ringel05
> He made the mistake of leaning down to grab my right hip, trying to squeeze my right butt cheek.He got into my personal space.
> When he came to, I said to him he was lucky that I held back my restraint from wanting to ram his nose bone into his brain, but he wasn't worth going to prison over it.I loved the look he gave me. Giggle, giggle he didn't know whether it was a threat to rattle him or if I was serious.
> What he said before I lost it was;.
> "Your wasting your time sweet thing trying.....mind you *trying....*to be a businesses woman, you have perfect hips for breeding".
> Then he bent down to reach for my right hip. BOOM!!!  Then cheers becaused he pissed off every single woman in that bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geeze, make a little joke and see what happens.  Women........
Click to expand...


----------



## Divine Wind

Long story short, I came into possession of several guns which were corroded from being immersed in a flooded home.  I'm now in the process of learning how to restore them.  

After letting a few of them sit in mineral spirits and periodic scrubbing, the Blackhawk was given a cold bluing treatment.  It's not very pretty, but I hope it becomes a good little shooter. Of the two Single Six .22s, the one with the hammer back is currently jammed in that position.  It has a transfer bar (post-1973) where the other one is pre-1973.


----------



## Divine Wind

Last year I built a wood & bullet casing wall mount for my Mosin-Nagant.  Lately, although the classic Mosin is great, I've been eyeing the  Archangel modern carbon-filled polymer stocks: Archangel Rifle Stocks & Accessories

Due to both the relative low cost of the rifle and desiring to keep the classic looks of a Mosin on my wall, I was looking to buy a second one.  Today, while going to Cabella's for a *TSA-approved pistol case*, a mint-condition Mosin caught my eye.  It was perfect.  Not a single ding and all matching numbers.  A little pricey at $300, it seemed to be both a good buy and perfect addition.  Instead of using this one for the Archangel stock, I'll use it on the wall display and use the older one for modernization.


----------



## Divine Wind

Now all I have to do is disassemble and reassemble.  Capable of shooting hogs, deer, varmints, invaders and their collaborators from 700+ yards.


----------



## Divine Wind

After reviewing the instructions, which seem pretty easy to accomplish, I decided to order a Timney trigger for my Mosin, so that means I'll forgo the stock change until I have the trigger.   Reviews of the trigger are good and worth the wait + expense:
Timney Trigger for Mosin Nagant--Review

So far the costs are:
Mosin-Nagant from 2 years ago: $150
Archangel Stock: $169
Extra magazine: $16
Timney trigger: $89
Scope: $50
Mount: $10
--------------------- Total so far: $484.

Best Mosin Nagant Aftermarket Stocks Reviews


----------



## Divine Wind

Seeing the quality and the reviews of the Archangel Mosin stock, I considered buying their SKS stock, but decided against it for two reasons:
1) Having the AK47 negates the reason for spending money on a magazine-fed SKS.

2) There's something to be said for keeping something "classic".


----------



## 9thIDdoc

No problem with scope mount/bolt handle ?


----------



## Divine Wind

9thIDdoc said:


> No problem with scope mount/bolt handle ?


I plan on removing the rear sight and putting a long relief scope on it so the bolt won't be a problem.

Something like this:


----------



## Crixus

yiostheoy said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Like any other CQB carbine this is for close-in shooting like urban.
> 
> Not very good for longer range like the 5.56x45 or even the 7.62x39.
> 
> Definitely not appropriate for hogs or any other animals.
> 
> Main advantage is that one kind of ammo -- the 45ACP -- will work in it and also in a pistol.  That's a good point.
> 
> My primary pistol is a 45ACP and my primary carbine is a 5.56x45 however.
Click to expand...



The toughness of hogs is way over blown. Most of the stories you hear about hogs soaking up led and eating children are BS printed by gun rag editers who are recounting their latest  canned hunt. That and 90% of those who shoot pigs don know where to shoot them, thus they shoot them 10 times in the guts with a .416 Rigby yes gawk in amazement as the hog runs off into the woods.


For the carbine, you will come to love the holosight on your carbine. You and your best half will notice after lots of shooting that y'all are getting "fast".  If you plan on recovering the hogs you shoot, stick with the 230 gr ball ammo. Honestly, that will take care of 90% of every thing y'all shoot. For the 9mm same thing. Just shoot them right. If you wanted some performance, the Remington Golden Saber bonded 185gr+P is pretty dang good out of a carbine. In the 9mm, just about any primo ammo works great. The vaunted 9BPLE+ Comes apart from a carbine in my experience. YMMV, but the +Pnstuff shoots really good in carbines. May look into stiffer springs if you shoot allot of heavy (+P stuff). High point carbon me is an awesome carbine. I prefer the Marlin Camp Carbine. So wish they would bring them back and make them to accept Glock mags.


----------



## Divine Wind

Crixus said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Like any other CQB carbine this is for close-in shooting like urban.
> 
> Not very good for longer range like the 5.56x45 or even the 7.62x39.
> 
> Definitely not appropriate for hogs or any other animals.
> 
> Main advantage is that one kind of ammo -- the 45ACP -- will work in it and also in a pistol.  That's a good point.
> 
> My primary pistol is a 45ACP and my primary carbine is a 5.56x45 however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The toughness of hogs is way over blown. Most of the stories you hear about hogs soaking up led and eating children are BS printed by gun rag editers who are recounting their latest  canned hunt. That and 90% of those who shoot pigs don know where to shoot them, thus they shoot them 10 times in the guts with a .416 Rigby yes gawk in amazement as the hog runs off into the woods.
> 
> 
> For the carbine, you will come to love the holosight on your carbine. You and your best half will notice after lots of shooting that y'all are getting "fast".  If you plan on recovering the hogs you shoot, stick with the 230 gr ball ammo. Honestly, that will take care of 90% of every thing y'all shoot. For the 9mm same thing. Just shoot them right. If you wanted some performance, the Remington Golden Saber bonded 185gr+P is pretty dang good out of a carbine. In the 9mm, just about any primo ammo works great. The vaunted 9BPLE+ Comes apart from a carbine in my experience. YMMV, but the +Pnstuff shoots really good in carbines. May look into stiffer springs if you shoot allot of heavy (+P stuff). High point carbon me is an awesome carbine. I prefer the Marlin Camp Carbine. So wish they would bring them back and make them to accept Glock mags.
Click to expand...


The Marlin looks like a fun weapon. 

For hogs, my favorite remains the 7.62X39 using either an SKS or an AK since I can easily reach out to 200 yards+.  Usually 80-100 yards.


----------



## Crixus

Divine.Wind said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Like any other CQB carbine this is for close-in shooting like urban.
> 
> Not very good for longer range like the 5.56x45 or even the 7.62x39.
> 
> Definitely not appropriate for hogs or any other animals.
> 
> Main advantage is that one kind of ammo -- the 45ACP -- will work in it and also in a pistol.  That's a good point.
> 
> My primary pistol is a 45ACP and my primary carbine is a 5.56x45 however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The toughness of hogs is way over blown. Most of the stories you hear about hogs soaking up led and eating children are BS printed by gun rag editers who are recounting their latest  canned hunt. That and 90% of those who shoot pigs don know where to shoot them, thus they shoot them 10 times in the guts with a .416 Rigby yes gawk in amazement as the hog runs off into the woods.
> 
> 
> For the carbine, you will come to love the holosight on your carbine. You and your best half will notice after lots of shooting that y'all are getting "fast".  If you plan on recovering the hogs you shoot, stick with the 230 gr ball ammo. Honestly, that will take care of 90% of every thing y'all shoot. For the 9mm same thing. Just shoot them right. If you wanted some performance, the Remington Golden Saber bonded 185gr+P is pretty dang good out of a carbine. In the 9mm, just about any primo ammo works great. The vaunted 9BPLE+ Comes apart from a carbine in my experience. YMMV, but the +Pnstuff shoots really good in carbines. May look into stiffer springs if you shoot allot of heavy (+P stuff). High point carbon me is an awesome carbine. I prefer the Marlin Camp Carbine. So wish they would bring them back and make them to accept Glock mags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Marlin looks like a fun weapon.
> 
> For hogs, my favorite remains the 7.62X39 using either an SKS or an AK since I can easily reach out to 200 yards+.  Usually 80-100 yards.
Click to expand...



Ya, and that 30 cal bullet will do. Lots of SKS in flat hulled boats on the trinity here.


----------



## Divine Wind

Divine.Wind said:


> After reviewing the instructions, which seem pretty easy to accomplish, I decided to order a Timney trigger for my Mosin, so that means I'll forgo the stock change until I have the trigger.   Reviews of the trigger are good and worth the wait + expense:
> Timney Trigger for Mosin Nagant--Review
> 
> So far the costs are:
> Mosin-Nagant from 2 years ago: $150
> Archangel Stock: $169
> Extra magazine: $16
> Timney trigger: $89
> Scope: $50
> Mount: $10
> --------------------- Total so far: $484.
> 
> Best Mosin Nagant Aftermarket Stocks Reviews


Got the trigger.  Now all I need is a few hours to make the mods.  I also ordered a bipod, a forearm picatinny rail and a gun rest to facilitate the modifications.  They'll arrive today via Amazon Prime!

Amazon.com : UTG Tactical OP Bipod, Rubber Feet, Center Height 8.3"-12.7" : Gun Monopods Bipods And Accessories : Sports & Outdoors





Amazon.com : MTM Site-in-Clean Rest(Red) : Hunting Cleaning And Maintenance Products : Sports & Outdoors






Amazon.com : ProMag Archangel Opfor AA9130 Forend Rail, Black : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Divine Wind

Crixus said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Like any other CQB carbine this is for close-in shooting like urban.
> 
> Not very good for longer range like the 5.56x45 or even the 7.62x39.
> 
> Definitely not appropriate for hogs or any other animals.
> 
> Main advantage is that one kind of ammo -- the 45ACP -- will work in it and also in a pistol.  That's a good point.
> 
> My primary pistol is a 45ACP and my primary carbine is a 5.56x45 however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The toughness of hogs is way over blown. Most of the stories you hear about hogs soaking up led and eating children are BS printed by gun rag editers who are recounting their latest  canned hunt. That and 90% of those who shoot pigs don know where to shoot them, thus they shoot them 10 times in the guts with a .416 Rigby yes gawk in amazement as the hog runs off into the woods.
> 
> 
> For the carbine, you will come to love the holosight on your carbine. You and your best half will notice after lots of shooting that y'all are getting "fast".  If you plan on recovering the hogs you shoot, stick with the 230 gr ball ammo. Honestly, that will take care of 90% of every thing y'all shoot. For the 9mm same thing. Just shoot them right. If you wanted some performance, the Remington Golden Saber bonded 185gr+P is pretty dang good out of a carbine. In the 9mm, just about any primo ammo works great. The vaunted 9BPLE+ Comes apart from a carbine in my experience. YMMV, but the +Pnstuff shoots really good in carbines. May look into stiffer springs if you shoot allot of heavy (+P stuff). High point carbon me is an awesome carbine. I prefer the Marlin Camp Carbine. So wish they would bring them back and make them to accept Glock mags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Marlin looks like a fun weapon.
> 
> For hogs, my favorite remains the 7.62X39 using either an SKS or an AK since I can easily reach out to 200 yards+.  Usually 80-100 yards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, and that 30 cal bullet will do. Lots of SKS in flat hulled boats on the trinity here.
Click to expand...

Great rifle.  Tough, reliable and inexpensive compared to others.


----------



## Divine Wind

Sporterizing one of my Mosin-Nagants.

Archangel stock, Timney trigger, forearm picatinny rail, AIM scout scope, picatinny leaf scope adapter and UTG bipod.  The stock and trigger were super easy, but the leaf picatinny adapter required a lot of grinding to fit.  Total PITA.  Still, I'm happy with the end results and anxious to shoot it.


----------



## Crixus

That's a funny lookin' commie rifle. I remember paying $150.00.


----------



## Divine Wind

Crixus said:


> That's a funny lookin' commie rifle. I remember paying $150.00.


The two spam cans of ammo are funny too. 

I paid less than that for this one a couple years ago at Cabela's.  Of course, that's without the mods.  The stock was about $170 with 10-shot magazine. Other accessories purchased were bayonet, second magazine, scope, scope mount and bipod.


----------



## Crixus

Divine.Wind said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a funny lookin' commie rifle. I remember paying $150.00.
> 
> 
> 
> The two spam cans of ammo are funny too.
> 
> I paid less than that for this one a couple years ago at Cabela's.  Of course, that's without the mods.  The stock was about $170 with 10-shot magazine. Other accessories purchased were bayonet, second magazine, scope, scope mount and bipod.
Click to expand...



May have to loosen the bayonet socket some. You can do it pretty easy with a dremmel tool, but I did it by hand with sand paper. Those were designed to be used with bayonets fixed at all times so they typically don't fit, but with a tiny bit of work the slip right on.


----------



## Divine Wind

Crixus said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a funny lookin' commie rifle. I remember paying $150.00.
> 
> 
> 
> The two spam cans of ammo are funny too.
> 
> I paid less than that for this one a couple years ago at Cabela's.  Of course, that's without the mods.  The stock was about $170 with 10-shot magazine. Other accessories purchased were bayonet, second magazine, scope, scope mount and bipod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> May have to loosen the bayonet socket some. You can do it pretty easy with a dremmel tool, but I did it by hand with sand paper. Those were designed to be used with bayonets fixed at all times so they typically don't fit, but with a tiny bit of work the slip right on.
Click to expand...

I have two Mosins and two bayonets.  One fit great but the other was a bitch to get on and off until I worked it some.


----------



## Divine Wind

Good article on using an AK-47 for home defense.  All anti-gunners are free to begin bitching _now_. _1-2-3-go!_

Using an AK-47 for Self-Defense


----------



## EverCurious

^ my husband wants one.  He's on a buying binge cause the kidlet is 18 now and I unleashed him to have guns sans safe so long as he taught the kido to shoot.  I'm worried the FBI is gonna come calling thinking he's racketing cause he's buying so many so fast heh

I love the little (palm sized) SHIELD he got for me though, it's adorable!  My other favorite is a 22 that breaks in half for hauling around on hunts/hikes whatever.  (Not something I'd have need for, but I love the concept heh)


----------



## Divine Wind

EverCurious said:


> ^ my husband wants one.  He's on a buying binge cause the kidlet is 18 now and I unleashed him to have guns sans safe so long as he taught the kido to shoot.  I'm worried the FBI is gonna come calling thinking he's racketing cause he's buying so many so fast heh
> 
> I love the little (palm sized) SHIELD he got for me though, it's adorable!  My other favorite is a 22 that breaks in half for hauling around on hunts/hikes whatever.  (Not something I'd have need for, but I love the concept heh)


S&W MP Shield 9mm?  Great pocket 9!


----------



## EverCurious

Yes, but oops, he /had/ bought the SHIELD for me, but then he found the Ruger LCP which is actually the palm sized one I like so much heh  I did mention he's on a binge, I can't even keep up with all the toys he's bringing home


----------



## Divine Wind

EverCurious said:


> Yes, but oops, he /had/ bought the SHIELD for me, but then he found the Ruger LCP which is actually the palm sized one I like so much heh  I did mention he's on a binge, I can't even keep up with all the toys he's bringing home


Ruger makes great firearms.


----------



## Divine Wind

For SKS fans and those interested in a tough, relatively inexpensive Hog Killer: 





Exploded View: SKS Carbine

SKS Modifications: Nods To Practicality

"_These are not "match" rifles, but battle implements, that conveniently make handy little "woods" rifles and "truck guns"._."


----------



## Divine Wind

In the back of the last issue of Guns & Ammo I recently read as a picture of Mikhail Kalashnikov and Eugene Stoner standing next to each other holding the world famous rifles the other had designed.  It was their first meeting as part of an interview series on the history of both the M-16 and the AK-47.  I couldn't find the article online, but did find these:

The M16 vs. AK47 - Guns & Ammo

SIA RU009532, Twentieth Century Small Arms Development Videohistory Collection 1988-1990


----------



## Marion Morrison

Crixus said:


> That's a funny lookin' commie rifle. I remember paying $150.00.



I remember when SKS's were $115

My friend tried to talk me into getting one. He has 2.

I'm like "eh, I got my Mauser and .22" I wish I would have now.

I probably don't need another gun, but then there's the want factor.


----------



## Divine Wind

Marion Morrison said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a funny lookin' commie rifle. I remember paying $150.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when SKS's were $115
> 
> My friend tried to talk me into getting one. He has 2.
> 
> I'm like "eh, I got my Mauser and .22" I wish I would have now.
> 
> I probably don't need another gun, but then there's the want factor.
Click to expand...

That' "want factor" is tough at times!


----------



## Divine Wind

I couldn't find the Stoner-Kalashnikov article, so attached a .PDF of it.


----------



## Crixus

Divine.Wind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a funny lookin' commie rifle. I remember paying $150.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when SKS's were $115
> 
> My friend tried to talk me into getting one. He has 2.
> 
> I'm like "eh, I got my Mauser and .22" I wish I would have now.
> 
> I probably don't need another gun, but then there's the want factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That' "want factor" is tough at times!
Click to expand...



Umhm.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.


Just got a Ruger American 450 Bushmaster. Not bad for a liberal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ahh damn i was hoping you got got a perm ban sealybozo,one less asswipe to listen to who cowardly evades evidence the dems are as evil and corrupt as the repubs.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> ahh damn i was hoping you got got a perm ban sealybozo,one less asswipe to listen to who cowardly evades evidence the dems are as evil and corrupt as the repubs.


Are you better off today than you were in 2016? I am and I’m still not a stupid middle class idiot who votes against the middle class. 

If they are no better then vote for them. At least you’d be voting for labor. Aren’t you labor? What do you even do for a living? Probably on ssi


----------



## Crixus

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a Ruger American 450 Bushmaster. Not bad for a liberal
Click to expand...



What you going to shoot with that?


----------



## Darkwind

Divine.Wind said:


> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.


I don't know.

I'm having a hard time finding a holster for this one..


----------



## Crixus

Darkwind said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> For gun hobbyists, not a political discussion of gun control.
> 
> My latest acquisition for hog/sport shooting:  A Hi-Point .45 carbine.
> 
> View attachment 92306
> 
> I bought my wife the 9mm version and saw this one in the gun store last week while looking at wheel guns.   It was the .45 caliber that attracted me.  Accurate out to 100 yards for hunting, 200+ for self defense.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding a holster for this one..
Click to expand...



Mount it on top of your car.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> ahh damn i was hoping you got got a perm ban sealybozo,one less asswipe to listen to who cowardly evades evidence the dems are as evil and corrupt as the repubs.


So you are part of the cancel culture?


----------



## lg325

Divine Wind said:


> LOL.  No.  They're just varmints to be converted into meat for dinner.  Very tasty too if they're under 24 inches at the shoulder.  Anything bigger tends to be stringy.  Boars are nastier tasting and only good for chili..not worth skinning out.


Cutting out their testicals  as  soon as killed will cut out the nasty taste.  Heres an article yall might find interesting. An Official Journal Of The NRA | The Guns You Don't See: Five Types Of Firearms That Rarely Make It Stateside


----------



## Divine Wind

Crixus said:


> Mount it on top of your car.


I tried that through the sunroof but the Texas DPS kept stopping me and asking how I did it so I took it down.


----------

